# I screwed up my life.



## Encolpius

Hello, I do not want to use too vulgar words in the title, but I'd like to translate the English verb "to fuck up one's life". Would you say Ik heb mijn leven verkloot in Dutch? Any other synonyms for verkloten? How vulgar is verkloten? I know kloten are male testicles. Thanks.


----------



## Peterdg

Encolpius said:


> Ik heb mijn leven verkloot




I don't know if it would be said this way in the Netherlands too, but in Belgium, that would be the way to say it.

It's not something you would say in an official meeting with strangers, but I could imagine me saying this in the office for example.

We are not that strict as e.g. the Americans with the many "beeeeeps" in their shows.


----------



## eno2

Te vulgair maar wel zeer populair, net als fuck.

Normaal zegt iemand met een beetje woordenschat, stijl en manieren het zo: Ik heb mijn leven verknald.

Somebody with a little bit of style and manners and vocabulary would say it like this: ~


----------



## Teachinglang

Yep, in the Netherlands 'ik heb mijn leven verkloot' works too.
I personally wouldn't say it, but I know many, many people who would. For a less vulgar version you could definitely go for eno2's suggestion, other options I could think of that are similar (though not the same) in meaning: 'ik heb mijn leven vergooid', 'ik heb mijn leven verprutst', 'ik heb mijn leven verpest'.


----------



## Peterdg

Another, less strong alternative, would be: "ik heb mijn leven verknoeid".



eno2 said:


> Somebody with a little bit of style and manners and vocabulary would say it like this


Thanks for the subtle remark.

Note that the original sentence was: "I screwed up my life".

To screw = to fuck.


----------



## bibibiben

_Verkloten_ would be a good translation for _to fuck up_. _Verknoeien/verprutsen/verknallen_ are the vanilla equivalents and could be used to translate _to screw up_, which sounds much less vulgar.

Increasingly popular with younger people in the Netherlands: _vertyfen/vertiefen_ (from _tyfus_ = _typhoid_). I wouldn't use it, though. Better stick with _verkloten_, if your aim is to be understood by everyone.

Edit: I occasionally hear _verkutten_ ('to cunt up'), but that word 'outvulgars' _to fuck up_.


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> . _Verknoeien/verprutsen/verknallen_ are _*the vanilla equivalents *_and could be used to translate _to screw up_, which sounds much less vulgar.
> 
> .


 What the heck is that?


----------



## Brownpaperbag

bibibiben said:


> Edit: I occasionally hear _verkutten_ ('to cunt up'), but that word 'outvulgars' _to fuck up_.



Yes. The same goes for _verneuken._


----------



## eno2

Verkut and verneukt in this context, in Flanders, I would say: NO.


----------



## Red Arrow

eno2 said:


> Verkut and verneukt in this context, in Flanders, I would say: NO.


Flemish teenagers use verneuken just as much as verkloten. (if they are into vulgar words)


----------



## eno2

Ik gebruik ook neuken en verneuken, maar niet in deze context.

Me too, but not in this context.


----------



## ThomasK

I love "vanilla equivalents" (certainly the word). Would you a similar creative word for "dysphemisms" in English or in Dutch? "Kreten" refers to sentences, I suppose...

As for 'vergallen': I think that in most cases someone else does it for us. I would not use "vergallen" with me as a subject.


----------

